# 4GB Flash Drive und Swap

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte bei meiner Schwester auf dem Laptop Gentoo installieren. So wie ich das sehe, unterstützt kernel 2.6.39 die Option Swap auf die 4GB Flash Drive zu legen. (Soweit ich weiß nutzt Windows 7 das 4GB Flash Drive auch für die Auslagerungsdatei -oder etwas ähnliches). Wie richte ich das unter Gentoo ein? Ich bezweifele, das die vorhandenen Instalations CD das von allein hinbekommen.

----------

## manuels

Ich würde einfach ein Swap-File auf dem Stick anlegen.

Allerdings vorher mal die Performace des Sticks überprüfen! Es gibt Leute, bei denen der Stick langsamer ist als die Festplatte.

----------

